# Maine get-together



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn, Tango, Tally and I would be happy to host a summer Maine get-together in Falmouth- dogs invited too , of course. Any interest?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops- sorry I put this in the wrong catagory


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like fun...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My arm could be twisted for a road trip. There is still talk of a Maine based Ryley's Run http://www.ryleysrun.com/events.html this summer. I'm not sure if it will take place or not but I hope to get to the one in Albany NY in June. The past two years have been fun.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

If you can wait until the last week before labor day, moose and angel and i will be in maine for 2 weeks and would love to come, or have everyone over to islesboro
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The weekend before Labor Day sounds perfect


----------

